
Microsoft proposing $10B program to bring broadband internet to rural America - rmason
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/microsoft/microsoft-proposing-10b-program-to-bring-broadband-internet-to-rural-america/
======
rbanffy
Where no ransomware has gone before...

